# NIE advice



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello I hope you are well.
I worked in Madrid between 2005/6 and was registered for National Insurance.
Does that mean, do you think, that that national insurance record still exists for me?
I ask because I am wondering that if it does it will save me re-registering once I arrive in Spain in the early auturm and may help me receive first months wages sooner rather than later.
Many thanks in advance for your help.
Best wishes, sarah-Jane


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

CELTAT3ach3r said:


> Hello I hope you are well.
> I worked in Madrid between 2005/6 and was registered for National Insurance.
> Does that mean, do you think, that that national insurance record still exists for me?
> I ask because I am wondering that if it does it will save me re-registering once I arrive in Spain in the early auturm and may help me receive first months wages sooner rather than later.
> ...



It should exist yes. You can go to the SS (or online,) and get a full history of your contributions. Your SS number will still be there so you wont need to reapply. I notice you are flagged UK so make sure that you either the new TIE as some people have reported that employers have said they cant process you without it. Not sure if it is true but at least one person here said they couldn't get a job ( despite having had residency before Brexit) because they were told they needed to show the TIE to SS.


----------



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Kaipa, a great help, much appreciated and going to research this.


----------



## CELTAT3ach3r (Jun 11, 2021)

kaipa said:


> It should exist yes. You can go to the SS (or online,) and get a full history of your contributions. Your SS number will still be there so you wont need to reapply. I notice you are flagged UK so make sure that you either the new TIE as some people have reported that employers have said they cant process you without it. Not sure if it is true but at least one person here said they couldn't get a job ( despite having had residency before Brexit) because they were told they needed to show the TIE to SS.


Kaipa, I am British however retain EU citizenship and passport, thanks to Irish heritage and perhaps it makes a difference


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

CELTAT3ach3r said:


> perhaps it makes a difference


Yes, but perhaps not a wholly positive one


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

CELTAT3ach3r said:


> Kaipa, I am British however retain EU citizenship and passport, thanks to Irish heritage and perhaps it makes a difference


It does make a difference, however if back in 2005/2006 you last registered with your British passport you'll probably want to see about changing your details to the Irish one now so as to make things easier day-to-day.
How easy/hard that change is depends on the officials in your region, but in theory it is possible using the same form you use to notify a simple change of address.


----------

